# Was Sam Bowie Black or White



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

NEITHER !!........

looks to me hes kinda like middle eastern.......maybe arabian......or persian........just like tony parker.....rick fox.....etc LOL


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Were Battier, Gooden, and Kidd black or white? Neither. They were of mixed heritage, just like Bowie.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

he was neither black or white... he was a scrub


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Excel</b>!
> he was neither black or white... he was a scrub


There's someone who doesn't know much about Bowie.

Bowie actually was progressing nicely toward being one of the top centers in the league at the time. Because of numerous injuries, he was never able to fulfill his potential and is now included in what many consider to be the worst draft selection in NBA history.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> 
> There's someone who doesn't know much about Bowie.
> ...


Ohh I know alot about Bowie... I'm a looooonnnnnggg suffering Nets fan.... I've went thru the Sam Bowie, Chris Morris, Blaylock years.... 

Don't talk unless YOU know!!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> 
> and is now included in what many consider to be the worst draft selection in NBA history.


It doesn't help that he was taken before MJ either.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

This thread will be closed. I don't think race really matters, and I don't want to see any flame wars starting here...Thanks, Devestata.

*Closed by Devestata.*


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Topic back up for discussion, sorry for closing it in the first place. I made a mistake.


----------

